# Linksys WUSB54G USB adapter and 10.4.6



## tenjeangosi (May 30, 2006)

Hi,
I recieved my PowerMac G3 (B&W) today with Mac OS X 10.4.6.. From my PC, I have a USB adapter for my wifi internet connection.. The model is Linksys WUSB54G.. Are there any Macintosh drivers for this card?
Thanks,
Joseph
(FIrst Post)


----------



## Bearded (May 30, 2006)

You could try this forum post:

http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1309042

I didn't have a good look but they have some good info.
Have you tried installing it and seeing if it shows up on the mac?


----------



## tenjeangosi (May 30, 2006)

I tried the drivers, but no go.. Are there any other drivers for it on OS 10.4?


----------



## BoneFill (May 31, 2006)

tenjeangosi said:
			
		

> I tried the drivers, but no go.. Are there any other drivers for it on OS 10.4?



Try going to "About this Mac" in the Apple menu and click in "More Info" the go to USB you should see something like "Wireless-G USB Network Adapter" listed there. If not then your device is not using the RT2500 driver from Ralink. If you can see it go ahead. 

Getting the Ralink driver is the first step to get WUSB54G to work, the next step is to add support for your device.

You have to keep your device unpluged then

Step by step you have to:

1.- Donload the driver
2.- Install it
3.- Go to /System/Library/Extensions/ and find RT2500USBWirelessDriver.kext
4.- Right click or ctrl+click over RT2500USBWirelessDriver.kext
5.- From the CM choose "Show Package Contents". A new window should appear.
6.- On the new window go to Contents
7.- Open Terminal.app from the Utilities folder and write "sudo pico" (without quotes) and drag the Info.plist file to that terminal window.
8.- Find the line saying <key>IOKitPersonalities</key> and below that add: 
</dict>
<key>LinkSys</key> 
<dict> 
<key>CFBundleIdentifier</key> 
<string>com.Ralink.driver.RT2500</string> 
<key>IOClass</key> 
<string>RT2500USBWirelessDriver</string> 
<key>IOProviderClass</key> 
<string>IOUSBDevice</string> 
<key>bcdDevice</key> 
<integer>4</integer> 
<key>idProduct</key> 
<integer>13</integer> 
<key>idVendor</key> 
<integer>5041</integer> 


9.- Save and close the file by pressing ctrl+o and then ctrl+x
10.- Reboot
11.- Now connect your device
12.- Open System Preferences.app
13.- Go to Network It must warn you about a new device found.
14.- Configure your network.
15.- If it's not already open, open WirelessUtilityUSB.app which should be in your Applications folder and configure your WLAN access.

Sometimes th driver is not loaded at startup, you can fix that by downloading This File. It will install a file named RT2500Replug.kext in /System/Library/Extensions/ you havo to go into that package as well and edit the Info.plist file the same way you edited the otherone but this time you have to add: 

<dict>
		<key>Linksys</key>
		<dict>
			<key>CFBundleIdentifier</key>
			<string>ch.walter.thomas.RT2500Replug</string>
			<key>IOClass</key>
			<string>ch_walter_thomas_RT2500Replug</string>
			<key>IOKitDebug</key>
			<integer>0</integer>
			<key>IOProbeScore</key>
			<integer>100000</integer>
			<key>IOProviderClass</key>
			<string>IOUSBDevice</string>
			<key>bcdDevice</key>
			<integer>4</integer>
			<key>idProduct</key>
			<integer>13</integer>
			<key>idVendor</key>
			<integer>5041</integer>

and then reboot.

The WirelessUtilityUSB.app should be fired up after every reboot now.

You can find more info at: http://61.222.76.235/ (which is the Ralink forum)

Good Luck.


----------



## tenjeangosi (May 31, 2006)

Thank You for the help, however, the device does not show up in Apple System Profiler..


----------



## KClaisse (Jul 2, 2006)

I hate to bump a month old topic but I have a porblem with my linksys WUSB54G dongle.

When I connect it to mac os x and go to about this mac and then to more info it will show up as a wireless G usb adapter. But when I open up Wireless USB Utility (or something along those lines) it says no device! I have installed the second one too with no luck. Is there anything I should do?


The version is version 4.


----------



## bmcgonag (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a linksys wusb54g usb wireless adapter, and was trying to follow the instructions here to get it to work, with no luck.   I finally found a site that said people with belkin adapters were having luck with a different driver from the same company.  

As a shot in the dark I tried it, and it worked right off the bat.  

I downloaded the .dmg file, did the install, restarted just as it said to, and then plugged in the wusb54g v4 adapter.  Once that was done, the computer automatically detected it, and opened the wireless utility that was installed.  I selected my network and encryption method, entered my network key and BOOM!  It was ready.  Then you have to open the System Preferences, go to Network, Again, the machine should announce that it has found a new network device, click 'Ok' but pay attention to what it's called, on mine it called it 'en1'.  Select that from the drop down list, and then click the apply button.  That initiated the contact with my wireless router.

The driver is is the RT71WUSB by ralink.  You can find it on their site at www.ralinktech.com, or at this link RT71WUSB.  
I hope this comes in handy for some of you.

Mac


----------



## 00101110 (Jul 4, 2006)

that didn't work for me man.  my wusb54g didn't even show up using those drivers (RT71WUSB) on a 1Ghz TiPB / 10.4.7

BoneFill's method DID work, however...  but not with Terminal (didn't work for me.  i had to use  PlistEdit Pro).  now everything works.  but after all this hassle - i think i am gonna order a HWL2A from Hawking since it's native:


----------



## bmcgonag (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, 

I just found today during a re-install on a different drive, that it was actually a combination of the RT2500, Replug2500 and RT71W drivers, along with the fixes above that made it work.  Not sure why, but once I did that it started working.  

Also,setup the RT2500 replug file as directed, and the device will start automatically on reboot instead of having to unplug, replug each time.  I don't know why the addition of the RT71W drivers worked for me, but it did.  

Good luck, 

Mac


----------



## lovetruth (Jul 21, 2006)

You can get the latest drivers that do work on Mac OS X 10.4.7 Tiger at http://www.factman.com/USB_Wireless_Installer.dmg

This driver came today 7/20/06 direct from the Ralink engineer, and it for sure works.

Further, if you are looking for the longest range wifi connection for your mac, go with the usb antenna/Ralink card combo (there are different sizes antennas, but same 802.11g card from this guy in Canada found at:

http://stores.ebay.com/Wireless-Online-Depot

I'm bought the 4 inch square usb version for under $100 (28dbm) and the larger 14 x 15 inch version (38dbm) at about $120.

My new MacBook Pro has the smaller Expresscard/34 slot, which is useless for wifi, since there are no cards available yet. The above Superpass antenna/cards (http://www.superpass.com/Superusb.html) are definitely the way to go for Mac. They are convenient, portable, and have the high output usb radio card built inside the antenna box. Neat!


----------



## karl4001 (Jul 30, 2006)

would anybody know if there are drivers for the WUSB54G for os 8.7 ?


----------



## karl4001 (Jul 30, 2006)

karl4001 said:


> would anybody know if there are drivers for the WUSB54G for os 8.7 ?



I meant for mac os 8.6. it's for my brother. thanks


----------



## Gorgoro (Oct 19, 2006)

I followed BoneFill instructions and nothing hapen. The I downloaded and installed: Mac OS X Wireless 802.11a, b and g Based Network Driver from
www.orangeware.com. I don't know why but it worked. My linksys appeared and started to work.


----------



## imranali (Dec 9, 2017)

The Linksys WRT1900ACS has a double center 1.6GHz processor that accompanies 512MB of DDR3 RAM. Additionally, there are network choices, for example, four Ethernet ports and also USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 blend. This blend empowers the switch to help Multi-client Multiple Input Multiple Output (MU-MIMO). The prime favorable position of MU-MIMO is to give a steady ordeal, with no vacillation in arrange speed. Linksys drivers has given four radio wires on the switch to try and grow the compass.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 9, 2017)

imranali said:


> The Linksys WRT1900ACS has a double center 1.6GHz processor that accompanies 512MB of DDR3 RAM. Additionally, there are network choices, for example, four Ethernet ports and also USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 blend. This blend empowers the switch to help Multi-client Multiple Input Multiple Output (MU-MIMO). The prime favorable position of MU-MIMO is to give a steady ordeal, with no vacillation in arrange speed. Linksys drivers has given four radio wires on the switch to try and grow the compass.


Welcome to the forum! Please note that some threads can be quite old, usually there's no need to update a thread about really old tech, unless the thread has been active.

However, maybe you did not notice that your answer (to an 11-year old thread) did not address the thread, except in some vague, directionless way - and appears to be a cut-n-paste, maybe advertising (or info from a test report) for a Linksys router, also unrelated to the original thread, which was asking questions about drivers for a USB WiFi adapter.
I know, first post.


----------

